# First Habanos box... Bolivar RCs or Partagas Serie D No.4



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I am finally going to take the plunge and place my first Cuban order. I have read a bunch of threads and think I have narrowed it down to...

Bolivar RCs or Partagas Serie D No.4.

Or is there something else I should consider?

My current favs are...
Oliva Serie V
My Uzi Weighs a Ton
Asylum
Liga Undercrown

Also I have yet to try a cuban, so these will be my first. I also will be in Aruba in December, but I assume is cheaper to not buy in Aruba.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Both are great cigars. I prefer the psd4 but it took a few before I had that "ah ha" moment. Judging by your preferences I think you may like Ramon allones Extras however those are not a robusto. It's a very rich and flavorful cigar. You may also consider getting a few different boxes (I assume your talking about a box purchase) of smaller cigars to see what you like. Cuba makes great PCs and minutos.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cant go wrong with either of those. I liked the PSD4 better initially, but just had a Boli RC last week and it was great. Buy both!!

If you had to pick one, id say get the PSD4 first.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I got rid of my psd4s. They weren't to my liking. So I replaced them with Boli rcs and rass. One can never have too many boxes of rass....mmmm, rass


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I know there not on your list but I am going to second the RASS...You have a heavy NC list and I think you would like the RASS but then not to many don't


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I would put the choice between Bolivar petite corona and Partagas Short. You couldn't go wrong with either of those. These cigars will serve you well through the winter if you are smoking outside. Great quick smokes. Go to the LcdH in Aruba for the big smokes to enjoy while you are there.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Both are great choices. I am a big Bolivar fan, but I find the Partagas more consistent. My favorite regular production robusto is Cohiba


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO the PSD#4's are the best ROTT!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO the PSD#4's are the best ROTT!


+1 bolivars need some age to shine


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Both are great. Why not get a 10 count box of each instead of a 25 count box of one of them and you can decide which one you like best for the next order?


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

The PSD4 and the RASS are both very high on my list.


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

I really like and smoke on the regular the NC's you listed and also just placed my first CC order. I went with the party shorts if it helps.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Both are great, including the RASS as mentioned.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have never smoked a No.4, but I can attest to how tasty the Bolivars are :smoke:


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

crgcpro said:


> Both are great. Why not get a 10 count box of each instead of a 25 count box of one of them and you can decide which one you like best for the next order?


The one site I have vetted only sells boxes. I guess I could try poking around to see if I can find another proven reputable vendor. 10 packs, 5ers or singles would not be a bad idea as my Nc stock is around 400-450 so it's not like I am going to run out of smokes.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

PSD4's are available in 10 ct boxes at most vendors as are the RC's, only the Boli 10 cts are tubos. I'm partial to the Party Shorts and Boli PC's myself, but BPC's and a 10 ct of PSD4's would be a good first order


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

50 cab of party shorts and a box or two of Boli PCs. You'll thank yourself later!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Just got my first box and it was Boli PC. Smoking great great barnyard smell. Never had the PSD4, but the Party Shorts are great as well.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I would personally go with the Boli RC or BBF over the PSD#4. You can’t go wrong either way, but the Boli’s are just smoking fantastic for being a young. I’ve got a box of 12’ BBF and have smoked a 13’ RC that was fantastic as well. My 12’ PSD4’s are good, but not as good as the Boli’s.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I like both and buy them anytime I can,they are excellent choice but also consider Montecristo Petit Edmundos.Another great buy.
Also,why not the Partagas P2 ? Better than the D4 imo.


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

On the first day of my trip I will have the very well rated shop girl pick out a sampler for me, on the last day hope to pick up a couple boxes


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Wise thinking


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Bring nc labels to pass customs? I was going to order those Partagas you picked but now I'm not sure. Is even harder sitting here smoking this Padron 64 from Tobias, its outstanding! Choices, life is full of them but only one box will make it under the tree.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

sligub said:


> +1 bolivars need some age to shine


Exactly. Give 'em 6-12 months or so in the humidor and they are mucho good!


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

No need to worry about which choice to make on your first purchase, believe me, eventually you'll give in and buy them all.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

The invisible man said:


> No need to worry about which choice to make on your first purchase, believe me, eventually you'll give in and buy them all.


That's a fact......


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I'd go psd4 myself. Simply because they require less age and I like the sweet spicy profile better.


----------

